# Press enquiry about anyone who owns meerkats



## JournalistJill (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello. I hope it's ok to post here. Please advise if not. I'm a writer for a national newspaper and seeking stories of people who keep meerkats as pets. I completely understand that taking care of a meerkat requires specialist knowledge and will be writing about this in the feature. 
I'm hoping to speak to someone who has bought a meerkat (or hopefully more than one) in the last five years to talk about how their pet behaves at home, how you look after it, what its needs are, the pros and cons of having a meerkat. 
If this is something you might be interested in taking part in, please get in touch with me through this forum and I can provide more details. There is a payment of £300 to anyone who appears in the final feature. My deadline is Thursday 21st August 2014 in the afternoon. 
Thanks so much 
Jill


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You will get a better response from the reptile forum uk.
They have many many exotic pets in that forum.


----------

